# Professional Kitchen Rental NJ



## mpwalsh (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm looking to rent a kitchen for the day to cook for a benefit for 120. I've heard there is possibly one to rent in Waldwick, NJ but I'd love to know if anyone knows of any in Bergen County. The event is in Ridgewood, NJ. Thanks so much.


----------



## bouncer1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not in NJ but, Elk, VFW, Eagles establishments mostly have full professional kitchens. You must know someone or friend of a friend, who is a member of one. That's where I would start. Good Luck!


----------

